# What Would You Do?



## Cellador (Jan 20, 2019)

I got a shipment of new surfactants in yesterday, and I opened one of the new containers (sealed) a few moments ago. I gave it a good stir and a little winged bug bubbled to the surface. It was tiny, gnat sized.
I don't sell so I just fished it out. But, if I did sell, would this be a contamination issue? Would you send it back and/or notify the supplier?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 20, 2019)

I would notify the supplier, take a picture and send it to them.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 20, 2019)

I agree with Shari.... notify. It's called contamination.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 20, 2019)

Cellador said:


> ...a little winged bug bubbled to the surface. It was tiny, gnat sized.


EWWWWWW.


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 20, 2019)

Same. Photo and notification to the supplier.

While I would keep it friendly, I would expect either a full refund or a replacement (with a preference for a full refund, including postage)

A couple of (gross) thoughts:
Small flies (gnat sized winged flies) are likely to be vinegar flies, and those are attracted to food (specifically acidic or decomposing food) ... my question would be why would that type of fly be in the re-packaging area in the first place?
And the bigger question - you saw one tiny fly bubble up to the surface. What is in there that you can't see?

If the supplier wanted the contaminated product sent back, I would expect it to be at their cost (and I would surreptitiously mark the container and photograph that too ).


----------



## Cellador (Jan 20, 2019)

Hmm, interesting. Next time, I'll be sure to take pics & notify the supplier. If I was selling, I definitely would have....but for personal use...? 
Not to gross anyone out, but the FDA allows a certain amount of bug parts, mouse feces, rat hairs, etc in food processing, so I wasn't sure if it was also true for other non-food products as well.


----------



## Cellador (Jan 20, 2019)

After giving it some thought, I decided it was in everyone's best interest to notify the company, so I sent them some pics. I wouldn't want anyone else getting some yucky product too 
How they respond will definitely let me know whether or not to buy from them again.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 20, 2019)

Cellador said:


> Not to gross anyone out, but the FDA allows a certain amount of bug parts, mouse feces, rat hairs, etc in food processing, so I wasn't sure if it was also true for other non-food products as well.


I know this and it is disturbing. I used to work in the office of a grocery store company. The produce shipments were received there and then sent out to the stores. You don't even want to know about the rodents. The meat processing was in a separate facility across the street - fortunately I never had to go over there. OT, sorry.


----------



## Cellador (Jan 21, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I know this and it is disturbing. I used to work in the office of a grocery store company. The produce shipments were received there and then sent out to the stores. You don't even want to know about the rodents. The meat processing was in a separate facility across the street - fortunately I never had to go over there. OT, sorry.



Back in the 80s, my Dad was a inspector for a city health department. He came home with so many stories....bugs are the least of it.


----------



## nonna oakie (Jan 22, 2019)

Do we even WANT to know? We would have to quite eating or drinking.


----------



## Hendejm (Jan 22, 2019)

I’m sure we all eat a fair amount of bugs and rodent droppings in products !  Heck - I know I’ve swallowed bugs. It sounds kinda gross to hear about bugs in products - but is it really so bad?  It’s a protein like any other protein. But then again I let my dogs lick me on my mouth so what do I know!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 23, 2019)

Cellador said:


> Back in the 80s, my Dad was a inspector for a city health department. He came home with so many stories....bugs are the least of it.



Life in the cannery...
That was many years ago and I still have problems eating some stew, er, vegetables. 
Cream style corn and spinach were the worst....
Other processing facilities have their own allowances.
Wonder why I grow so much of my own food?


----------



## Cellador (Jan 23, 2019)

So, I got an email back & they assured me that it wasn't bugs because they are a HACCP facility and those things are inspected daily. 
Anyway, my report of physical  contamination has prompted a "full investigation." I am to return the product at their expense & refund/replacement will be decided once they get the product back.  
They were courteous enough but I got the feeling they were really defensive of the situation, not willing to admit fault. I guess I understand though....


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2019)

It doesn't make them immune to bugs.  Regardless. Just like those of us with pets, can we guarantee there may not be a random dog hair in the soap?   We can only use GMP and be a as diligent as possible.  Hair floats....bugs fly.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 23, 2019)

Bugs!  Hair!  In my soap?! GAG!


----------



## Hendejm (Jan 23, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Bugs!  Hair!  In my soap?! GAG!


I’d rather have a random hair in my soap that a random hair on my soap (urp)


----------



## KimT2au (Jan 24, 2019)

Or a random hair in your dinner, @Hendejm


----------

